# RQL - Resource Equipment



## System (24 September 2010)

Resource Equipment Ltd. (RQL), formerly RER Group Limited (RGD), specialises in the design, construction, maintenance and rental of pumping, mine dewatering and mobile power generation equipment. The company also provides specialized hydromining services and oil and gas pipeline precommissioning services. It predominantly services the mining and oil & gas sectors and to a lesser degree, the civil construction market.

http://www.resourcerentals.com.au


----------



## joea (20 February 2011)

These guys start a roadshow on the 28th in the eastern states.
Half yearly results on 25th Feb.
Cheers


----------



## Dr Value (22 February 2011)

joea said:


> These guys start a roadshow on the 28th in the eastern states.
> Half yearly results on 25th Feb.
> Cheers




Thanks for that Joea.

Hopefully those roadshows come on the back of some very strong half yearly results. Wishful thinking perhaps but time will tell. My own very amateur research tells me this stock has potential and I do hold.


----------



## Country Lad (15 June 2011)

Dr Value said:


> .............. My own very amateur research tells me this stock has potential and I do hold.




So do I, and it seems to have been nicely under the radar and quietly growing size, reputation and share price. It was always going to be a case of capitalising on the heavy rains and flooding.  Up again today on a very positive update and looks like breaking up again.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Country Lad (15 June 2011)

Country Lad said:


> Up again today on a very positive update and looks like breaking up again.




Nope, no topping up again today, was up to 76 but closed at 73.  

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## System (16 May 2015)

On May 15th, 2015, Resource Equipment Limited (RQL) was removed from the ASX's official list at the request of the Company, in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11.


----------

